# POP pill to stop ovulation pains for one month?? Any effect on fertility?



## tillymint101 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hiya

Was wondering if anyone can help please.  I am due to get married to my girlfriend on the 29th november, unfortunately this is also when I am due to ovulate and I suffer with extremely extremely bad pains which make me so ill  .  We are due to start trying to conceive in January as well through donor sperm so I am not wanting to do anything to jeopardise this.  

So, my question is if I use a POP from today which is the 1st day of my period will this prevent ovulation this month resulting in no pain for me on our wedding day as I really don't want the day to be spoilt with me in agony.  However will this have any impact on my fertility for January?  It's such a hard decision to make whether or not to take that pill.

Any advice would be brilliant thank you xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Take the pill!

In theory it could disrupt your cycle a bit afterwards, but as long as you track your cycle it shouldn't be a problem.

Seriously, enjoy your wedding: ttc can be hard, but don't let the possibility of missing a month or so ruin your exciting big moment.

Have a wonderful wedding xxx


----------

